# Thank god for Android and USB tethering.



## ChrisC (Aug 9, 2011)

*My internet is down. Thank god for Android and USB Tethering. I'm online through my HTC Desire connected to my laptop. Faster than I expected. All is good. These new smartphones never cease to amaze me.*


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm easily impressed.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the Android Wi-Fi hotspot feature a lot when I'm out. It's almost as fast as broadband most times!


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I just clocked that feature. Started to use it now.


----------



## grit (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> I use the Android Wi-Fi hotspot feature a lot when I'm out. It's almost as fast as broadband most times!



Its a great feature, a bit irritating that it does not enable WPA by default though. Turn on your security folks!


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Its a great feature, a bit irritating that it does not enable WPA by default though. Turn on your security folks!



It's not that bad. Easy enough to enable.


----------



## c01642 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been doing that on my windows mobile for years, its nothing new.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 15, 2011)

I have only ever owned low end Nokia phones. So this is my first smartphone, sorry to be excited by it's features.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah i use my windows phone for this, its hardly unique to android!

I use my phone to do the voume controls on vlc and turn it off at night which is all kinds of amwsome!

dave


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yeah i use my windows phone for this, its hardly unique to android!
> 
> I use my phone to do the voume controls on vlc and turn it off at night which is all kinds of amwsome!
> 
> dave



Must be so nice to be able to post a positive use case for your windows mobile device


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yeah i use my windows phone for this, its hardly unique to android!
> 
> I use my phone to do the voume controls on vlc and turn it off at night which is all kinds of amwsome!
> 
> dave


dave, what are you saying - you get seriously better volume on a laptop this way?

Fwiw, volume is rubbish on mine and I'm looking for options....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

Whatareyoulaughingat! fwiw, plenty of people say vlc increases yer volume a bit...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah vlc will increase volume as it has a pre-amp on it innit.

im not saying that though. im saying i use my phone as a pc remote and its awesome. I dont do no laptop.

dave


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Whatareyoulaughingat! fwiw, plenty of people say vlc increases yer volume a bit...


Goes up to 11?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I use the Android Wi-Fi hotspot feature a lot when I'm out. It's almost as fast as broadband most times!



It's come in handy for me a few times, but eats battery loads more then a good old fashioned cable.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Whatareyoulaughingat! fwiw, plenty of people say vlc increases yer volume a bit...



I was  at grit's answer, not yours - you sneaked in whilst I was cackhandedly typing


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2011)

grit said:


> Must be so nice to be able to post a positive use case for your windows mobile device



Shurgs...it's properly outdated now, but took a lot of bashing when the first iphone came out and could do plenty of things like this that made it more functional for some things.

That said was playing with old Touch HD the other day, helping out a mate I sold it to and couldn't belive how slow and clunky it felt.


----------



## salem (Aug 23, 2011)

I use this feature regularly, often find it more reliable then coffee shop wifi. Used it on my old windows mobile too (was about the only thing going for it).


----------

